# Respiratory specialist investigation pending - Please Suggest



## Ganesh1chitturu (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi Team,

My EOI for Australian PR application was picked on 15th Feb '17 and i will need to apply for PR on or before 16th April '17, the Medical reports now have deferred with the below reason:

"603 Respiratory specialist (pulmonologist) investigation and report required for current status regarding tuberculosis. A recent chest x-ray showed RMZ opacity Please include the following information:-
Clinical examination findings;- Results of 3 current smears and cultures (sputum samples taken on 3 different mornings, or other appropriate specimens as clinically indicated) and cultures for Mycobacterium tuberculosis (plus DST if cultures are positive).- Old chest x-rays for comparison (if available). Reports can be submitted if images available are not digital.- Repeat PA image 3 months after the initial CXR- Any previous reports regarding any treatment of tuberculosis;If TB has been excluded, please exclude other pathology that could cause the abnormal x-ray findings"


I don't have any history of Tuberculosis nor do i see any symptoms of the same, no history of TB in my family either. So, I've seen a Pulmonologist (at a private hospital - second opinion) and undergone chest x ray again. The report seems to be normal and no traces of TB were identified by the physician, also the Radiology report is Normal. 

However, I've given my Sputum samples as suggested by Physical Panel and I am expecting the report 8 weeks from now i.e. 30th April 2017 and CXR has been suggested by the Physical Panel on 21st May '17, more than a month after my PR application submission deadline.


Further, I've received an email from DIBP-Offshore on 1st March '17 with the below details:

"Processing requirements provide a time limit of 28 days for you to provide reports to this office. If we have not received the additional information or the case officer has not heard from you by that time, the case officer may proceed to decide this application on the basis of the available information. (Please note: some testing and treatment, such as those for tuberculosis, may take longer than 90 days)."

From the above email description it is not clear to me if the Case officer will be assigned after I submit my PR application or even before ? 
Could you please advise if I can proceed to submit my PR application (right-away) and the Case Officer will wait till the Physical panel uploads the final Medical Report (tentatively after the 21st of May) ? 
Also, please advise what are the chances of approval/rejection in this case ? 

Awaiting your kind response.

Thank you in advance.
Warm Regards,
Ganesh


----------



## Grv (Jun 17, 2015)

Hey Ganesh,

My father's case is exactly the same.
Could you please update what happened next?


----------

